# Raffles International school - Any of your children go there



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi all,
In our ever continuing search for a school for our 5 yr old, we have come across Raffles school, I was wondering if any of you send your children to this school. I would greatly appreciate any positive/negative comments.
I read on other forums about the schools past - principal changes, etc, but how is it now, has everything settled down and are they any closer to getting their IB cert.

Thanks,.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I can't say much about the school as my son doesn't go there but I do remember trying to enroll him in their nursery and the fees were exhorbitant! AED 30,000/- a year is a bit too much for a child to learn how to paint and sing songs.

I just had a look at their website and found that the annual nursery fee in Old Town is AED 36,000/-/. Based on the fact that they have no consistency in their fee structure alone, I wouldn't consider this school as an option.

In which area do you plan to live? There are plenty of choices in residential areas such as Jumeirah, Umm Suqueim and Emirates Hills (2 major schools in this are). So I would suggest you search a little bit more before making a decision.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> AED 30,000/- a year is a bit too much for a child to learn how to paint and sing songs


.

good one


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

we are gonna be living in the Marina, a lot of the schools seem to be already full or have big enough waiting lists.


----------



## CNTOWER (Apr 9, 2011)

ash_ak said:


> we are gonna be living in the Marina, a lot of the schools seem to be already full or have big enough waiting lists.


Hi, newbie here....how long are the waiting lists generally speaking?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Many parents will put in applications at multiple schools. The schools will thus having waiting lists but many of the students on those lists will not be going there. Come July or August, when people are making final decisions (whenever they have to put down their first payment for the new school year), you may very well be able to get a place. Research those dates and be ready to email/call/visit the schools at that time. In person is always going to be the best option.


----------

